# Tybee piers or surf?



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

i want to take the family down for the weekend and fish and would like to know what yall prefer this time of the year, Tybee pier or surf?


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*I've heard it's slow*

Check the Tybee post below. From the pier, I'd try on bottom with shrimp and take a crab trap. The surf or pier may depend on the wind. The back river pier is a nice spot to let the kids have the beach and you can fish, and get out of the northeast winds. Good luck.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Absolutely the worst time of the year to fish................water temps in the low 50's..........wind blowing NE at 15 up to 30 knots. 

But if you still wanna try you can catch yearling whiting (6 to 8 inches), maybe a stingray, or some other small fishes. Use small hooks (#6 or #8) on the bottom with small pieces of peeled fresh shrimp. 

Back River pier has deeper water and will be holding more fish..........but currents will be strong (need 2 up to 6 ozs of weight to hold bottom).

Beach front (pier or surf), if the crabs don't rob you first you still might get a few small whiting or stingrays.

Fishing Tybee pier/surf will improve when water temps start to rise. When they hit the low to mid 60's it will start to get good!!! 

Good Luck!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Fatback said:


> Absolutely the worst time of the year to fish................water temps in the low 50's..........wind blowing NE at 15 up to 30 knots.
> 
> But if you still wanna try you can catch yearling whiting (6 to 8 inches), maybe a stingray, or some other small fishes. Use small hooks (#6 or #8) on the bottom with small pieces of peeled fresh shrimp.
> 
> ...


i would say thats safe advice, just got back two days ago and saw two 10'' whiting caught on back pier, nothing on front pier. we didnt fish but we had a blast. water is too cold for now i think unless you have a boat but you can still catch fish if you fish hard enough. it wont be long though im a guessing. if you just want to check it out and eat like we did hit aj's for excellent whole flounder and stingray's for excellent grouper. the quarter for cheeseburgers. its the first time i have ever been on that island and i cannot say a bad thing about it. we plan on going back this time of year cause i hear its a zoo in the summer. good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

kooler

Happy you enjoyed our island. Yes, late May till end of August is the "season" when you can't find parking, wait in line for everything, and idiots are all over the place. But the rest of the year its paradise.

Yep, sounds like you found the right restaurants. Next time check out: Sunday Café' for weekday lunch specials, Spankys for great chicken fingers, Huc a Poos for pizza, and Sunrise Café' for breakfast buffet or off the menu.

Fishing is great April/May and September/October.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

cool Fatback. thanks for the advice. anxious to get back down. keep us posted on the action.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*hmm*



> Happy you enjoyed our island. Yes, late May till end of August is the "season" when you can't find parking, wait in line for everything, and idiots are all over the place. But the rest of the year its paradise.


I thought Tybee island was in georgia, not south florida.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*Good one fisherkid*

LOL yes Tybee is in Georgia but when you get around tourists and the beach you have that same mentallity. I thought folks on vacation were suppose to have fun and relax sometimes its hard to tell.They say its going to warm up this weekend may have to head out and try my luck or at least get out side for the weekend.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

What about the first of April. Any fish moving into the surf or off the piers then?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

SHOULD START WARMING UP A BIT !! WATCH YOU WATER TEMPS ( AS FATBACK MENTIONED )
I'M HOPEING THINGS WILL WARM A LITTLE EARLIER THIS YEAR..AS USUAL BUT NEVER THE LESS IT WILL BE GETTING GOOD SOON .. 
PLAN YOUR TIME WELL ...TYBEE AND SURROUNDING IS GREAT BUT CAN BE A LITTLE HECTIC IF YA DON'T WATCH IT!! GOOD LUCK..


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Right now we are at 52-53 degrees..............I would not even try until the water gets to at least 60........When the water temp hits mid 60's.......................ITS ON......    :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*A little trick advice for Tybee*

Get there early. My son and I bought a Tybee parking pass for $70.00 bucks and can park in any legal spot for free for a year. The trick is show up early. Real early. At least by nine a.m. No more quarters. This includes the pier and any metered spot. The tourist show up later. Best $70.00 bucks I've spent. But if your a visitor, just show up early and park at the pier and your in. Later, after 5pm might be doable too. After 10am or 11am is a crap shoot. Think early.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*Quick Question*

Is it true if you accidently catch a shark on the pier its illegal? I had a cop tell me last night I had to cut my line if i hooked a shark...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

*Bbright*

DONT ASK ...DON'T TELL... NEVER HAD A PROBLEM W/IT. LIKE ALOT OF TOWNS SHARK FISHING IS LOOKED DOWN ON IF YOU ARE SPECIFICLY TARGETING THEM BUT HEY SHARKS EAT WHAT ALOT OF OTHER FISH EAT SO YANK EM IN PUT EM IN THE COOLER OR LET EM LOSE... I'VE CAUGHT PLENTY OFF THE FRONT AND THE BACK..SOME TIMES THATS ALL YOU DO CATCH.... BUT ATLEAST YOUR CATHIN !! GOOD LUCK


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

bbright said:


> Is it true if you accidently catch a shark on the pier its illegal? I had a cop tell me last night I had to cut my line if i hooked a shark...


we went and caught 20 sharks off folly pier on saturday, here is the post, this should answer alot of Q's
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=41575:eek:


----------



## Sinker Slinger (May 18, 2003)

gonnawin said:


> we went and caught 20 sharks off folly pier on saturday, here is the post, this should answer alot of Q's


But it doesn't answer Bbright's question at all?

Bbright was questioning Tybee's enforcment of the "No Shark Fishing" ordinance.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Shark Fishing Tybee*

i THINK THAT IS HAS M0RE TO DO WITH WHO EVER COMES OUT AT THE TIME. WHEN I WAS DOWN THERE IN OCT WEE WHERE CATICHING A LOT OF 4-5FT SHARKS. FIRST THE GAME AND FISH GUY CAME OUT. THEY TOLD ME IF YOU HAD A SHARK IN THE COOLER, THEN YOU WHERE SHARK FISHING. THEN HE SAID THAT PEOPLE COULDN'T HELP WHAT HIT IS LINE. THEN HE SAID THAT IF YOU WHERE FISHING LIKE A 200LB LINE A 06 OR 07 HOOK WITH A 3LB PIECE OF MEAT ON IT. THEN THEY WOULD PROBLEY CONSIDER YOU SHARK FISHING. THEN THE NEXT DAY TYBEE'S POLICE CAME OUT AND SAID SOMEONE REPORTED THAT SOMEONE WAS SHARK FISHING. THEY STATED ABOUT THE SAME AS THE GAFC GUYS SAID. BUT THEY BOTH SAID THAT IF YOU HAD ONE IN THE COOLER, THEN YOU WAS BUSTED. HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

bbright said:


> Is it true if you accidently catch a shark on the pier its illegal? I had a cop tell me last night I had to cut my line if i hooked a shark...


sorry, that didnt help did it, its not illegal at folly if u accidently do it, they ask that you dont use there nets to bring them up, no sharks over 3ft on the pier and all sharks are catch and release, hope this helps you better than me last post:fishing:


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

:beer: :--| 


Sinker Slinger said:


> But it doesn't answer Bbright's question at all?
> 
> Bbright was questioning Tybee's enforcment of the "No Shark Fishing" ordinance.


----------



## Sinker Slinger (May 18, 2003)

*No problem, Gonnawin . . .*

I've caught shark on the Tybee Pier, with enforcement standing there, as long as your not fishing for shark and you release the catch they don't seem to mind.

Bbright may have run into a rookie cop, just out of school that hasn't had enough fresh air to be reasonable . .


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Heres an explanation why the "law" is giving conflicting answers on shark fishing on Tybee. Because nobody can legally enforce the shark fishing ban.

About 2 years ago Tybee city council banned shark fishing on Tybee. But, the beach front pier is owned and operated by Chatham County, which has no shark fishing ban, and the state of Ga has no ban either. And from the hight tide mark on out is considered Ga state property. So Tybee city government can not legally tell you what to fish for on the pier. But, because of some "bad apples" the council was pressured by the tourist industry to do something (the tourists would get real upset seeing 5-6 footers being landed near where little Johnny was swimming). So they banned shark fishing on Tybee even thought they can't legally enforce it. But, unless you have deep pockets I would recommend doing what any law man tells you because they can call it something else.........say "disorderly conduct" or "obstruction" or something.

But generally if your cool about it you can shark fish and get away with it.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the advice. I am not out to catch sharks but do like the fight  :fishing:


----------

